# 2010 Impala,2010 Caprice,2012 Belair



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

*2012 Belair*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Jun 28 2008, 03:36 AM~10968635
> *2012 Belair
> 
> 
> ...


Impala looks nice, even if it sorta resembles a 300.


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

damn that impala is pretty dope...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*im lovin that belair*


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

2012? yikes .. not even 09 yet


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

ain't got nothing on the old ones


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

since were on the subject of future cars :biggrin: 

2010 ACURA NSX W/ HONDA V10


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

impala does like a 300, not really digging those car in my opinion.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jun 30 2008, 08:04 PM~10985019
> *since were on the subject of future cars :biggrin:
> 
> 2010 ACURA NSX W/ HONDA V10
> ...



looks like a 350z nissan in the rear and a corvette in the front.


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

That Impala looks more like a CTS than a 300, IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

if they would just repop the 64 body like the 57's and camaro's ,, i would be straight !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

never thought chevy would use all three names at once,but since its likely either pontiac or saturn will be killed off soon.. more variaty would help.


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

it needs to more retro like the charger, camaro, mustang, etc


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

hows the belair gonna be better than the impala :uh:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Jun 28 2008, 05:36 AM~10968635
> *2012 Belair
> 
> 
> ...


  What did GM do, break into Chyrsler's design room and steal the ugly 300 design's... :0


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jul 1 2008, 08:56 AM~10988720
> *hows the belair gonna be better than the impala  :uh:
> *


Before the Impala came out Bel-Air was top of the line.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

FUCK A NEW CAR!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 12:03 PM~10989104
> *FUCK A NEW CAR!!
> *


x2


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 10:03 AM~10989104
> *FUCK A NEW CAR!!
> *


If I couldnt afford one I would probably say the same thing.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jun 30 2008, 05:09 PM~10984133
> *ain't got nothing on the old ones
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Jun 28 2008, 05:36 AM~10968635
> *2012 Belair
> 
> 
> ...


These are all somebody's personal renderings. Nothing official.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Jun 28 2008, 03:36 AM~10968635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They have had this thing at auto shows since 2002. I have pictures of a burgandy one they had at the 2002 auto show in Orange County


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 07:14 PM~10992294
> *These are all somebody's personal renderings. Nothing official.
> *


yeah, some ****** google shyt and think its done deals.


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

What no sun roof :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Jul 1 2008, 12:21 AM~10986438
> *That Impala looks more like a CTS than a 300, IMO. :biggrin:
> *


with a bit of that new camaro look


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

I WOULD RATHER BUY THIS THE CHEVY 789 !!! :biggrin: 

Kanter Concepts is the design studio and parent company of (no 2 alike) n2a Motors. They combined the design elements from 1957 Chevrolet, 1958 Chevrolet and 1959 Chevrolet models. The 789 Chevy shows the world that you really can't have enough of a good thing plus up-to-date performance and reliability. 

The 789 Chevy model is based on the 2005-2007 Corvette 6th generation chassis. The Corvette C6-R is the best sports car General Motors ever built. With the new C6 chassis as their starting point n2a Motors created a car that has the eyes, hood, front fenders and grille of the 1957 Chevy Belair, the tail fins of a 1959 Chevy and the interior and midsection suggestive of a 1958 Impala. 


Named for the three years represented in the overall design, the 789 Chevy is instantly recognizable by car buffs from around the world. With a price tag of $135,000 you can get in and go anywhere, drive a speeds of up to 190 MPH and get 25 miles per gallon while cruising on the highway. All 789 Chevy's are equipped with Corvette standard equipment including the 400 HP V8 engine. 









































:thumbsup: 
I LIKE THIS BETTER!!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

fugly


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jul 1 2008, 09:56 AM~10988720
> *hows the belair gonna be better than the impala  :uh:
> *


They just are.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the impala looks like a copy of the 300/chargers


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope those aren't really what they'll look like. GM must want to go bankrupt. I thought they were going to make the new Impala look like a 67.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

2010 impalas are gonna be rwd


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Jun 28 2008, 05:36 AM~10968635
> *2012 Belair
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: what the fuk are these?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 1 2008, 01:03 PM~10989104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Now this is one ugly car.


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> *2010 Impala*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------

